# No inner tie rod replacements, need a new rack!



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,

I emailed Courtesy Nissan about getting some new inner and outer tie rods for my Classic, and was told: "they service filed to make you get the steering rack, the price is about $200.00. Outers are about $45.00 each."

Now, that really isn't too bad a deal if it includes new outer tie rods as well, but I remember someone on the board that got inner tie rods from Nissan.

I know that Moog makes replacements. Should cost ~$150 for new inners, outers and boots for the rack.

Should I just get the new (remanufactured) rack, or go with the Moog replaments?

How long do the racks normally last, and how to tell if they are going bad?


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I bought both sides inner and outer for $100.00. You should be able to find them cheaper. Napa's got them, I don't know what specific brand anymore (they weren't moog).


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

Napa carries the inner and outer separate. inners go for 42.07 each


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

*inner tie rod end replacement tool*

Those that have done this job (or if you just happen to know):

What size inner tie rod socket does it take to do this job? Do you need to hold the steering in place to twist inner tie rod end out, or is it stury enough to just do it with the socket?

Your help apprecitated.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

It was a pain to remove but I used a large crescent wrench at times, and then a basin wrench to twist it out. Neither of the methods worked all that great but be patient, they'll budge.


----------

